
Binaural Beats - denomer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keawECcCmwE&t=7s
======
dusted
The claims are always full of confidence, "Binaural Beats do X", but I've
never noticed even the slightest difference apart from sometimes an increase
in boredom or frustration over the lack of anything "happening" with the
sound.

Have anyone here experienced repeatable (if subjective) effects from
listening, if so, how long did you listen for the effect to become noticeable
?

~~~
ebg13
> _Have anyone here experienced_

Would you not rather know whether any randomized, double-blind, sham-
controlled trial with meaningful group size had ever demonstrated a positive
effect?

~~~
dusted
Sure, can you link me up ? :)

~~~
ebg13
I cannot. To the best of my knowledge nothing like that exists. Everything
I've seen of people "studying" it have cohorts of like 4 people or show no
effect.

